# Dave Palumbo Gets the Cold Shoulder from Arnold Schwarzenegger



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2012)

*Dave Palumbo Gets the Cold Shoulder from Arnold Schwarzenegger*






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2012)

can some one translate what Arnold said to Dave?


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 13, 2012)

"f*ck off, I'm eating"


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 13, 2012)

Arnold LOL.. He's grumpy on all that gear to heal him up from surgery


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 13, 2012)

Hell, I know better than to bother people when they're eating. In 2007, I waited patiently for I don't know how long, for Bill Kazmaier to finish eating dinner. When he finished, he came up to me and said, "I noticed you waiting over here, and I appreciate it. Most people just rush right in." He then proceeded to talk to me about all sorts of stuff for about a half hour....sometimes it's good to wait.


----------



## GFR (Mar 13, 2012)

Good move by Arnold, Dave is a scumbag so ignoring him is the only real option.


----------



## squigader (Mar 13, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Good move by Arnold, Dave is a scumbag so ignoring him is the only real option.



Hahaha, this was hilarious.
Rule #1: Never interrupt a man while he's eating.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Dave is a scumbag so ignoring him is the only real option.



why do u think he is a scumbag?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 13, 2012)

Dave is a really nice dude. A wealth of knowledge! If Dave doesn't know the answer to a nutrition question, then nobody dose. Dude is a walking dictionary on dieting!!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 13, 2012)

Well... a few things.  Dave should not just walk up to people at an event with a camer and mike.  Next, I think this made Arnold look like a real a-hole.  I know I'll get slammed for saying this but it's been so long since Arnold was truly in the game that I could care less what he has to say- too many good guys in the sport to continue to idolize Arnold.


----------



## Matt C (Mar 16, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Hell, I know better than to bother people when they're eating. In 2007, I waited patiently for I don't know how long, for Bill Kazmaier to finish eating dinner. When he finished, he came up to me and said, "I noticed you waiting over here, and I appreciate it. Most people just rush right in." He then proceeded to talk to me about all sorts of stuff for about a half hour....sometimes it's good to wait.



Great post, ebfitness.  I see Bill at the expos and perhaps one year I will talk to him.  Even though his strongman days are over he still looks very big and strong.  Other strongmen are injured but Bill looks great.  Props to you for waiting and speaking to him and that's nice that he took the time out to speak to you for a while.


----------

